# Xena the rottweiler princess



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

i have lots of pix of my big girl Xena. she was a rowdy roddy rottweiler n was the best girl ever. i lost her 6 years ago but i still have our memories and her beautiful pictures. i will always love n miss that old girl.


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

Hiya trip dog, she's gorgeous! I especially like the one of her goofing around on the grass. And that wetlook coat is a tribute to how you kept her.
im a sucker for decent rotties.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... She is beautiful! I am sorry for your loss ... Once our dogs are in our hearts they remain there forever.  

They sure do have a way of changing our lives.


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Thank u. Nice to find other rottie lovers. I've always wanted another but afraid she set the bar too high. Btw how do u get that pittar patter and those timelines on ur post?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

TripDog said:


> Thank u. Nice to find other rottie lovers. I've always wanted another but afraid she set the bar too high. Btw how do u get that pittar patter and those timelines on ur post?


Did someone say "Rottie lover?" I am right there with you. 34 years and counting with this amazing breed. You are right about a dog "setting the bar too high" I won't ever have another Inga. She was the most amazing Rottweiler (not my first by any means) I have had so many Rotties and they were all great dogs but Inga had that little something extra. She was my Angel. I think you should get another one as you obviously loved the breed. Don't go into it thinking of getting another Xena, just getting another friend. Xena was a lovely girl but there are other fabulous dogs that would find another spot in your heart.

I feel very sorry for one of my current boys. He was coming from the breeder and I was getting everything prepared for his arrival. I had every intention of having my girl Inga train him as I believe strongly that puppies learn tons from the adult dogs in the house. Oliver (my other boy) wasn't the one I wanted him to necessarily learn from. This whole deal was months in the making and several more months before that of planning. Just a day shy of 2 weeks prior to his arrival, Inga died. It was the most horrific loss as we were so close. When Carsten (the new puppy) came home, I had a feeling of "you are not good enough" and had to fight that in myself. I feel I shorted him a bit in his puppy experience. I still loved him, don't get me wrong, but it was hard to give him all I could with my heart so broken. 

He found his way deep into my heart as well but he is NOT Inga and never will be. The love I feel for him is just as strong (as it is with Oliver) but it takes up a different place in my heart. Thank goodness the love in our hearts is endless. That way, there is plenty of room for more dog. 










That was my beautiful Inga. Looks familiar, doesn't she? I think Xena reminds me a little of her.


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Inga was beautiful indeed. Love the pix. How do u get the pix at the bottom of ur post? I've noticed lots of ppl have the pitter patter or timeline. I understand and am sorry for ur loss. And I totally agree w dogs teaching young pups important things to know. Xena taught Duke my American bulldog so many things n he was a great dog also. We just lost him last week n we all miss him dearly. But Xena taught him and Duke taught Lucy our St Bernard and now Lucy is teaching Bella our new mastiff pup so in a way Xena and Dukes spirit lives on thru them. We have been blessed w amazing dogs as our family members and best friends and we love them all dearly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

TripDog ... click on my lilypie ( Leeo ) ... it should take you to the site. 

The signatures at the botom are pics from photobucket. You can Google Photobucket and sign up. It is free. Then you just go to the dog pictures forum and there are instructions on how to do the rest.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Xena was so gorgeous! I love rotties, and rotties kept up so their fur looks dipped in glass are a joy to behold.

We were just looking over Muggsy's pics last weekend. He died in November. Take all the pics you can, people, you'll appreciate them someday.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> Xena was so gorgeous! I love rotties, and rotties kept up so their fur looks dipped in glass are a joy to behold.
> 
> We were just looking over Muggsy's pics last weekend. He died in November. Take all the pics you can, people, you'll appreciate them someday.


That is the truth. I had always planned on doing a "Lexi photo shoot" and never got to it. She was young and I didn't even think of anything happening to her. When I lost her, I was devistated, obviously. It was worse knowing I had so few pictures of her. She too was a brilliant dog and I wish I had a thousand more good photos. I just don't take a lot of pictures. Wish I had more of all my dogs really.


----------

